# Comptia A+



## brc211835490

Anybody take the recent Comptia A+?
I heard several people say it was hard, several said it was easy. I'm taking the test in September and was curious to your opinions. Thanks


----------



## tim19889

If you've studied and done your due preparation it's not too bad. The Practical Application test is definitely a little harder than the Essentials test though.


----------



## PinoyIT

It was pretty easy. The Practical was definitely harder than Essentials and took a little longer to finish but for some reason I scored quite a bit higher.


----------



## greenbrucelee

you need to study and practice then it wont be hard.


----------



## epshatto

I would agree the Practical was a bit more difficult. I scored slightly lower on that one.

But I passed both tests on the first try, so all in all it wasn't too bad. As long as you study and work hard at learning the material.

I'm studying for Network+ right now and quite frankly I'm finding Network+ significantly easier than A+ was. I don't know if that's normal? But A+ has a lot of material. There's a lot of memorizing port numbers and registry keys and throughputs and voltages etc etc. I find that harder, but still not too bad.


----------



## PinoyIT

Network+ is easier. A+ covers a lot including some of the materials on Network+.


----------



## greenbrucelee

its different for everyone. I did the 600 series which was the Essential exam and the IT Tech exam I found the IT tech exam easier as I aced it although I didn't do to well on the essentials.


----------



## GZ

Same here, I did quite well on essentials, although I was a little lower than I would have liked to be, but I aced the practical application.

Best advice is to study, and practice (if possible) and you will do fine.


----------



## ghostme

I'm currently working my way through the material at present. 

I got a QuickCert DVD with a 6 domain video tutorial (lovely guy called Chuck - very helpful!), E-Books for each exam and practice exams. 

A Sybex complete study guide for both exams (huge book including another CD with a pdf version of the book and two more practice exams.). 

Any tips on the most effective way to use these materials. Im pretty sure i have more than enough material here, probably too much and it's a bit overwhelming.

The E-books are 500 and 700 pages long 
The Sybex book is 1000 pages long

Should i stick with one of the guides, watch the DVD and then read over the chapters to solidify my knowlege?:4-dontkno


----------



## Armymanis

ghostme said:


> I'm currently working my way through the material at present.
> 
> I got a QuickCert DVD with a 6 domain video tutorial (lovely guy called Chuck - very helpful!), E-Books for each exam and practice exams.
> 
> A Sybex complete study guide for both exams (huge book including another CD with a pdf version of the book and two more practice exams.).
> 
> Any tips on the most effective way to use these materials. Im pretty sure i have more than enough material here, probably too much and it's a bit overwhelming.
> 
> The E-books are 500 and 700 pages long
> The Sybex book is 1000 pages long
> 
> Should i stick with one of the guides, watch the DVD and then read over the chapters to solidify my knowlege?:4-dontkno


I used quickcert's material to pass the A+ and let me tell you, that is defiantly enough to let you pass the exam! Just remember to memorize!


----------



## ghostme

The Sybex book appears to have been published in 09 where as the dvd and e-books were published in 07. Guess i'll stick with the Sybex book and use the dvd as an extra visual aid.


----------



## ghostme

Armymanis said:


> I used quickcert's material to pass the A+ and let me tell you, that is defiantly enough to let you pass the exam! Just remember to memorize!


When did you pass your exam may i ask, and how long did it take you?


----------



## Armymanis

I passed it in June 2010. That's when they were primarily testing on your knowledge of various stuff including the operating systems Windows XP and the test only went up to Windows Vista. They did cover a little of Windows 2000, but it was all pretty easy. 

I was doing an Internship at the time, so I got a lot of real world experience with the various OS's and the command prompt.


----------



## greenbrucelee

My advice is to study as much legitamate material until you have the knowledge to pass. everyone is different so it could take someone no study materal whilst it may tak another person lots of study material.

professer messer free videos are good. FYI compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 7th edition is great The autor Mike Meyers is the leading authority in the A+ and N+ books.

It is also a good idea to get some practice exams, unfortunately good ones cost money and the best I have seen so far is from here Cisco Network Simulation Software | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson


----------



## Blade_Jones

> Anybody take the recent Comptia A+?
> I heard several people say it was hard, several said it was easy. I'm taking the test in September and was curious to your opinions. Thanks


If there's ever incentive to take the test I will. For now nobody has ever asked if I was certified and the tax-happy state of California doesn't even require it -- probably because they don't make money off of the test.


----------



## greenbrucelee

It will only be hard if you dont know the concepts just like riding a bike is hard if you have never done it before.


----------



## CharlieJH

I want to do an A+ sometime soon, how long does the course take if you knuckle down?


----------



## greenbrucelee

CharlieJH said:


> I want to do an A+ sometime soon, how long does the course take if you knuckle down?


like I said earlier its different for everyone unles syou are actually doing a course at a school or something. I self studied for my A+ took a couple of months however I know people who just went in and took the exams.

Some people take longer to learn than others so it is entirely upto you how long it will take you if you are self studying.


----------



## laker_fan

if studying at a school ask them for Transcender and a VCE study test prep material. you can purchace the vce online if your school doesnt have it and it is updated via people who take the test to be able to give you your best studying material


----------



## SamLea72

greenbrucelee said:


> My advice is to study as much legitamate material until you have the knowledge to pass. everyone is different so it could take someone no study materal whilst it may tak another person lots of study material.
> 
> professer messer free videos are good. FYI compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 7th edition is great The autor Mike Meyers is the leading authority in the A+ and N+ books.
> 
> It is also a good idea to get some practice exams, unfortunately good ones cost money and the best I have seen so far is from here Cisco Network Simulation Software | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson


There are some free practice tests at Free Practice Tests | KnowledgeBuster.com as well


----------



## greenbrucelee

SamLea72 said:


> There are some free practice tests at Free Practice Tests | KnowledgeBuster.com as well


That is a safe site well done for bringing it to my attention. Most free sites unfortunately are illegal however there are a handfull.


----------



## Joshua2639

I have to disagree with everyone else. I think the test was hard. I am going to sign up for me "CE" upgrade so I never have to take it again.

It’s not the concepts or the material that is hard. It is the silly abstract questions, useless information, and horrible wording that make it a bear!

For example, there was a question along the lines of what you might tell someone who has a messy desk. I do IT in the military, and I would tell the user to quit living like a pig, thier area is all jacked up. That wasn't an option on the test.

I am willing to bet a lot of people who are experienced in the IT world would have a hard time going cold turkey to take the test. Unless they just happen to remember which legacy mother board takes which legacy CPU. And how many pins are on that CPU.

None the less, good luck. It is not authorized, but I wouldn’t fault you for wanting to get a sample of the kinds of questions you will actually see on the test.

When I took it in the military it was a "pass the test or lose the position you were selected for, but dont let us catch you cheating. You have 5 days...GO!"


----------



## CEM

Go to Before getting test do some. Practice


----------



## steely74

I plan to take the test sometime in the next month or two. I am for the most part self taught. That said I did take a few classes at my local community college to prep for it. In the process I got a "installation and maintenance" certificate from the school (part of their IT program). My hardware teacher was great and even writes text books on various things IT. The software teacher was horrible and didn't even teach anything! Literately didn't lecture at all, just let us read the material (I can do that on my own so why am I spending $ on school?!).

During all this we had our first baby a month early and spent a week in the NICU (shes fine now but the first few months were very rough). All the while taking a class to finish up  So needless to say my head was in other places anyway.

So now when I should be ready for the test I'm having to learn/relearn a lot of the material on my own. That said I'm confident in my skills and have fixed & built many computers over the last few years. I've just never been a good test taker. I'm more of a hands on/visual learner so I thank whoever recommended the Professor Messer videos.

Anyway these are the books we used in the hardware and software classes. 

Amazon.com: A+ Guide to Hardware: Managing, Maintaining and Troubleshooting (9781435487383): Jean Andrews: Books

Amazon.com: A+ Guide to Software: Managing, Maintaining, and Troubleshooting (9781435487376): Jean Andrews: Books

As far as reading material that is what I have. For practice test we used the healthkit education system practice test in class which I still have access to.

A+ Certification Test Prep

Just the practice test though. According to my teachers they are actual questions from the test. Anyone used this or know anything about it?

I also have the exam cram iso practice test a friend loaned me. That one has windows 7 material while the other does not.

Sorry for such a long post  I guess just wondering if folks have used the materials I have on hand and what they think of them as well as any other advice. I do plan to watch all the Messer videos as well go back over any areas I do poorly on the practice tests.


----------



## greenbrucelee

CEM said:


> Go to Before getting test do some. Practice


I have edited your post as the site you mention is a brain dump. If you need brain dumps to pass the A+ then you need ask yourself wether you should work in IT.


----------



## greenbrucelee

steely74 said:


> I plan to take the test sometime in the next month or two. I am for the most part self taught. That said I did take a few classes at my local community college to prep for it. In the process I got a "installation and maintenance" certificate from the school (part of their IT program). My hardware teacher was great and even writes text books on various things IT. The software teacher was horrible and didn't even teach anything! Literately didn't lecture at all, just let us read the material (I can do that on my own so why am I spending $ on school?!).
> 
> During all this we had our first baby a month early and spent a week in the NICU (shes fine now but the first few months were very rough). All the while taking a class to finish up  So needless to say my head was in other places anyway.
> 
> So now when I should be ready for the test I'm having to learn/relearn a lot of the material on my own. That said I'm confident in my skills and have fixed & built many computers over the last few years. I've just never been a good test taker. I'm more of a hands on/visual learner so I thank whoever recommended the Professor Messer videos.
> 
> Anyway these are the books we used in the hardware and software classes.
> 
> Amazon.com: A+ Guide to Hardware: Managing, Maintaining and Troubleshooting (9781435487383): Jean Andrews: Books
> 
> Amazon.com: A+ Guide to Software: Managing, Maintaining, and Troubleshooting (9781435487376): Jean Andrews: Books
> 
> As far as reading material that is what I have. For practice test we used the healthkit education system practice test in class which I still have access to.
> 
> A+ Certification Test Prep
> 
> Just the practice test though. According to my teachers they are actual questions from the test. Anyone used this or know anything about it?
> 
> I also have the exam cram iso practice test a friend loaned me. That one has windows 7 material while the other does not.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post  I guess just wondering if folks have used the materials I have on hand and what they think of them as well as any other advice. I do plan to watch all the Messer videos as well go back over any areas I do poorly on the practice tests.


Jean Andrews books are well respected however Mike Meyers is better in my opinion and Messers videos are brilliant.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Joshua2639 said:


> I have to disagree with everyone else. I think the test was hard. I am going to sign up for me "CE" upgrade so I never have to take it again.
> 
> It’s not the concepts or the material that is hard. It is the silly abstract questions, useless information, and horrible wording that make it a bear!
> 
> For example, there was a question along the lines of what you might tell someone who has a messy desk. I do IT in the military, and I would tell the user to quit living like a pig, thier area is all jacked up. That wasn't an option on the test.
> 
> I am willing to bet a lot of people who are experienced in the IT world would have a hard time going cold turkey to take the test. Unless they just happen to remember which legacy mother board takes which legacy CPU. And how many pins are on that CPU.
> 
> None the less, good luck. It is not authorized, but I wouldn’t fault you for wanting to get a sample of the kinds of questions you will actually see on the test.
> 
> When I took it in the military it was a "pass the test or lose the position you were selected for, but dont let us catch you cheating. You have 5 days...GO!"


compTIA sometimes ask previous students of the A+ to write questions for their exams. Questions are meant to be comfusing so you can break things down and determin the correct answers.

Microsoft exams are better worded but more long winded so you have to break down questions even more to get the correct answers.


----------



## Fred Garvin

ghostme said:


> A Sybex complete study guide for both exams (huge book including another CD with a pdf version of the book and two more practice exams.).
> 
> Any tips on the most effective way to use these materials. Im pretty sure i have more than enough material here, probably too much and it's a bit overwhelming.


The Sybex is a big *** book! The cd is very useful and gives you several practice exams, take advantage of them. To make the best use, and depending on your current knowledge level, you could try taking the summary tests first. At the end of each chapter, try taking the tests and see how you score. If you know the material, you can probably just skim through that chapter. If you fail it, read the chapter and take notes.



Joshua2639 said:


> I have to disagree with everyone else. I think the test was hard. I am going to sign up for me "CE" upgrade so I never have to take it again.
> 
> It’s not the concepts or the material that is hard. It is the silly abstract questions, useless information, and horrible wording that make it a bear!


Yes, the way the test questions are worded can be confusing. The key is not to over think them too much, they really aren't trick questions. You have to answer the A+ exam questions based only on the facts they give you and the procedure which you learned. Understanding the way their questions are written is almost half the battle. Also, many study guide practice tests don't quite ask their questions in the same manner CompTIA does.



> For example, there was a question along the lines of what you might tell someone who has a messy desk. I do IT in the military, and I would tell the user to quit living like a pig, thier area is all jacked up. That wasn't an option on the test.
> 
> I am willing to bet a lot of people who are experienced in the IT world would have a hard time going cold turkey to take the test. Unless they just happen to remember which legacy mother board takes which legacy CPU. And how many pins are on that CPU.
> 
> None the less, good luck. It is not authorized, but I wouldn’t fault you for wanting to get a sample of the kinds of questions you will actually see on the test.
> 
> When I took it in the military it was a "pass the test or lose the position you were selected for, but dont let us catch you cheating. You have 5 days...GO!"


Part of the IT Technician exam covers the basics of office protocol or decorum. So, while you'd rather slap someone upside the head and tell them they're living like a pig, CompTIA tries to prepare tech-thinking people how to deal effectively with co-workers in a professional manner. The military is cut and dry - I give the order, you follow it, no exceptions. If you're young, you're gonna have to learn how to do it to succeed in dealing with people.

Yes, there is a lot of memorization for things like hardware, IRQs, DMA addresses, etc. For a better understanding of the hardware portions of the exam, I would suggest this: If you're not already experienced in building PCs or repairing hardware, get some junk computers that people are throwing away. Tear them apart and put them back together. ID all the parts, cards, slots, CPUs etc. You will have a better mental picture of the hardware you're reading about. You'll see the difference between an AGP video card and a PCI or a ZIF chip and a Flip chip, etc. If you can build or upgrade your own or a family member's, even better.


----------



## Ryan_Hughes

Hi Guys

I'm currently studying the CompTIA A+ 2009 course material, I've got through the Essentials Material and have moved on to the Practical Material but it looks pretty much identical to the Essentials stuff - if I study the Essentials stuff enough do you think it will see me through the Practical exam as well, or will I be missing something that is in the Practical material but not the Essentials material!?

Cheers in advance people

Ryan


----------



## greenbrucelee

Ryan_Hughes said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm currently studying the CompTIA A+ 2009 course material, I've got through the Essentials Material and have moved on to the Practical Material but it looks pretty much identical to the Essentials stuff - if I study the Essentials stuff enough do you think it will see me through the Practical exam as well, or will I be missing something that is in the Practical material but not the Essentials material!?
> 
> Cheers in advance people
> 
> Ryan


no there are a lot of overlaps but there are questions/topics that you will not see in the essentials. You need to study both and unless you are very confident you should do the essentials exam first before doing the practicle.

However like I said you can do both exams in the same day because I did, unless your doing this in a course and have to wait.


----------

